

Show HN: SocioLotto (App) – The Social Lottery - plainold
http://www.sociolotto.com/#HN

======
plainold
SocioLotto works like a lottery. Each day you can enter and each day a winner
is chosen. The winner gets their message broadcast to everyone and it is
opened for discussion. Best of all it's free, anonymous, and no registration
or crazy phone permissions are required!

If you have any suggestions, advice, or gripes, please let me know here in the
comments or at SocioLotto@gmail.com and I will add your name to the app's
About page to say thanks!

